# Some reassurance if you will....



## hopalong35 (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi All

So my Dad is 90% sure that he is ready to up and move to Spain this year - we all think its a great idea as he doesn't have much quality of life here right now - he lives in a crappy flat which sucks all his savings dry on rent each month and doesn't have enough to buy anywhere - although he has plenty to buy somewhere in Spain specifically those Polaris type resorts

He's pretty happy to spend time on his own as he does anyway but recently he's been getting a few negative thoughts of stuff which he's obviously nervous about. 

So I would thought I would ask you guys your opinion or experience on a couple of key points:

1. Worried about not knowing anyone - in his words "what if I have a fall and I don't know anyone to help me with something"
2. Doesn't know the language - mainly in an emergency - car breakdown etc
3. Worried about getting ripped off because of the language barrier - with lawyers, etc
4. What if he gets frail and cant get out and about (although this one is a bit silly - I mean what happens if I get hit by a bus today??)

Thanks guys


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

hopalong35 said:


> Hi All
> 
> So my Dad is 90% sure that he is ready to up and move to Spain this year - we all think its a great idea as he doesn't have much quality of life here right now - he lives in a crappy flat which sucks all his savings dry on rent each month and doesn't have enough to buy anywhere - although he has plenty to buy somewhere in Spain specifically those Polaris type resorts
> 
> ...


Hopalong I think you need to get him there for a few weeks. Perfect if someone is with him for say a week, then abandon him for a week or two, then meet up again.

No one can say how lonely/isolated he will feel or whether he can make friends. It is a massive move with many unknowns. You'll get just as many people saying "my 90 year old dad loved it and never looked back", as you will get "my seventy year old dad hated it and ran to the airport".

He needs to find out without burning any boats.

But all the very best with it


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Did you know Age Concern are active in Spain, particularly in those areas with more British immigrants? Might be worth contacting them about your concerns. He could always become a volunteer, until the point when he might need assistance himself!

Age Concern España | Promoting the well-being of older people in Spain


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

The success of this is going to depend on where he chooses to live. If he gets an apartment in a block with plenty of other English people/speakers there, then he should be fine. He'll know people and they will be able and willing to help. I know my neighbours in Spain better than the neighbours in England and I speak to them much more often.

As for emergencies, if he's out on the road somewhere he might have problems with the language but if he's in a place where everything he needs is local, this is unlikely to be an issue.

Getting ripped of by lawyers, etc. Buying is a one-off activity and with your support he'll be fine. In my opinion he's in no more danger of being ripped off in Spain than in the UK.

Many people head back to the UK when health becomes an issue, presumably where family support is closer. For people living alone, getting to the time of life where you need support is a major issue. I think number 4 is the biggest worry for him.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Getting personal help in the home could be expensive, but there are organisations such as Helping hands
If your dad decides to live on an urbanisation, he will be near other expats so language wouldn't be a problem.he would also have a good social life.
Although it's nice to have helpful neighbours, and I'm sure they would help in an emergency, they shouldn't be relied on full time.
They have their own lives, probably elderly themselves, and may move away.
However good the hospital treatment, it can be a very isolating experience on your own in. hospital, and staff expect the family to help.
If someone has no one, help is available at a price.
If he has Spanish lessons he will meet people and also learn enough to cope with daily life.
In the case of car breakdowns, usually you are put through to an English speaking service, same with emergency services
How does your Dad feel about driving in Spain?
If he becomes frail and can't get out it could be a problem
Hopefully there will be a good bus service / taxi where he chooses to live- something to take into consideration.
There may well come a time when he needs to return to the UK, to be nearer the family, if he can't cope, again we all face that problem. That could be years away
He'll probably need an interpreter for visits to Doctors and hospitals.
Getting ripped off by professionals is a risk we all have to face unfortunately!
A lot of things aren't regulated as in the UK.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

hopalong35 said:


> Hi All
> 
> So my Dad is 90% sure that he is ready to up and move to Spain this year - we all think its a great idea as he doesn't have much quality of life here right now - he lives in a crappy flat which sucks all his savings dry on rent each month and doesn't have enough to buy anywhere - although he has plenty to buy somewhere in Spain specifically those Polaris type resorts
> 
> ...


There are "retirement villages" for the active over-55s, with all the English-speaking services he might need, on tap. This sort of thing;

Sensara Benalmádena. Grupo Suite. Apartamentos en Benalmádena, Costa del Sol.
The Colina Club - The Perfect Retirement Solution On The Costa Blanca.
Welcome -:- KEI Homes, Independant Spanish Retirement Developments In Spain

Don't worry about the car breaking down. There are insurance companies with English speaking staff, like Linea Directa (Direct Line).

Quite fancy it myself actually!


----------



## smitty5668 (Feb 25, 2015)

extranjero said:


> Getting personal help in the home could be expensive, but there are organisations such as Helping hands
> If your dad decides to live on an urbanisation, he will be near other expats so language wouldn't be a problem.he would also have a good social life.
> Although it's nice to have helpful neighbours, and I'm sure they would help in an emergency, they shouldn't be relied on full time.
> They have their own lives, probably elderly themselves, and may move away.
> ...


totally agree. good post


----------



## hopalong35 (Mar 2, 2015)

Alcalaina said:


> There are "retirement villages" for the active over-55s, with all the English-speaking services he might need, on tap. This sort of thing;
> 
> Sensara Benalmádena. Grupo Suite. Apartamentos en Benalmádena, Costa del Sol.
> The Colina Club - The Perfect Retirement Solution On The Costa Blanca.
> ...


He's not keen on those retirement places - but those Polaris World places arent far off that anyway are they?


----------



## smitty5668 (Feb 25, 2015)

just be careful about the community charges for these places. some of them can be eye wateringly expensive.

we looked at some of them recently. initially seemed good value but look at the extra charges some of these places put on and then make your own mind up. 

what area of spain are you thinking about?


----------



## hopalong35 (Mar 2, 2015)

smitty5668 said:


> just be careful about the community charges for these places. some of them can be eye wateringly expensive.
> 
> we looked at some of them recently. initially seemed good value but look at the extra charges some of these places put on and then make your own mind up.
> 
> what area of spain are you thinking about?


Thinking about a couple of places that are between Murcia and Mar Menor - they apartments are well within his budget - checked out comm fees and looking about about 90 euros a month

They both have shops, bars, resturants, golf etc. One of them has a doctors and a lawyers I think. Gonna have a look around but his comparison standard is so low is that anything will be good for him. He just wants fully furnished, balcony, nice view, communal pool.

Where he lives now has no heating, no double glazing....should be condemed - and costs him £700 per month!!!!! It makes me sick whenever I think about it - he would have such a better life out there even if he never spoke to a soul!


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

hopalong35 said:


> He's not keen on those retirement places - but those Polaris World places arent far off that anyway are they?


No they are blocks of apartments with security and maintenance, but not geared for elderly people.
Retirement villages are specifically designed to cope with the needs of elderly people.
They can live in the complex, self caring, and as they become more frail more help is available as needed, perhaps moving into rooms when or if they need nursing .
All services, maintenance , social life , etc is catered for.
Although not everyone's cup of tea, everything is there, no worrying about coping when unable to look after oneself
I imagine it wouldn't come cheap.
Why not look online


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

extranjero said:


> No they are blocks of apartments with security and maintenance, but not geared for elderly people.
> Retirement villages are specifically designed to cope with the needs of elderly people.
> They can live in the complex, self caring, and as they become more frail more help is available as needed, perhaps moving into rooms when or if they need nursing .
> All services, maintenance , social life , etc is catered for.
> ...


They say they are for "active over-55s", so not just the elderly!

Just means the pool isn't full of screaming kids I guess.


----------

